

Crowdfunding a $25 washing machine from India - thepoet
http://scroll.in/article/686233/How-an-Indian-marketing-consultant-created-the-Rs-1,500-washing-machine

======
shiven
Nice going! Anything to kill the drudgery of washing clothes. I hope the next
such venture is making dishwashers! Together with this, it will help make life
less dreary for many folks, mainly women (since this is India we are talking
about).

